# Bold Cycles Unplugged Volume 1



## ricekrispyota (Dec 12, 2019)

Has anyone ridden this bike? Any thoughts and opinions? Does it climb well or is it a slug? It's on my list of bikes that may get added to the stable. 

Thanks


----------



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have not ridden one. I was veryintrigued when they first came out and looked into getting one. But they were still some months out at the time and they weren't setup real well to sell in the US and it seemed risky with no support. Also, I was very concerned it would be continually mistaken for a weakBike. Reviews were generally positive other than it sounded like it bottomed out a bit too easily might have needed some progression or just some spacers on the test bike (which of course, are more work to install than on a normal shock installation). 
Also, I believe they are now owned by Scott. After the initial flurry of reviews 2 years ago I have heard nothing more about them, in fact I forgot about them utnil I saw this.

So I have contributed nothing to your thread other than keeping it at the top of the forum.
But interested in any legitimate replies you do get.


----------

